# What killed her?



## MingMing (Jul 8, 2009)

I was checking on the mantis and spraying them some water when I found pitufina dead!!! Here are some pics... it looks totally bizarre, her eyes are black, her claws and upper torso are green, the legs look average green/brown BUT the belly is like... mmm God I dont even know how to explain, it has a hole on the right side and it seems like she had diarrea before dying... 4 tiny pieces of -im guessing poo- are next to where she was hanging dead but the surroundings of the poo look kinda waterish... here are some pics.... anyone knows what might had happen to her???

How I found her:


----------



## Orin (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like she might have dried out or starved.


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2009)

Sometimes little nymphs just die. You didn't think every one of them was going to live did you?


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2009)

That sort of thing happens to me sometimes. You have a healthy nymph, L4 or L5, and it dies for no reason. I call it SUNDS (Sudden Unexpected Nymphal Death Syndrome). If her health declined for 2-3 days before death, I call it SEUNDS (Sudden Expected Unexplained Nymphal Death Syndrome).


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2009)

ming ming said:


> I was checking on the mantis and spraying them some water when I found pitufina dead!!! Here are some pics... it looks totally bizarre, her eyes are black, her claws and upper torso are green, the legs look average green/brown BUT the belly is like... mmm God I dont even know how to explain, it has a hole on the right side and it seems like she had diarrea before dying... 4 tiny pieces of -im guessing poo- are next to where she was hanging dead but the surroundings of the poo look kinda waterish... here are some pics.... anyone knows what might had happen to her???How I found her:


what instar was she in? Did she just molt? Was she eating? Was she listless?


----------



## MingMing (Jul 9, 2009)

She was an L5, her last molt was 3 days ago, they all eat crickets  

And no Rick, ofcourse I wasnt expecting the 140 nymphs I got at the very begining to survive, but when I only got left 40% of the ones that hatched - Im not saying I am- Im just saying I MIGHT be doing something wrong.


----------

